# Replacement Check Valve on Condensate Pump



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

I need a replacement check valve on my Little Giant condensate pump, part #CV-10. Does anyone know of a reputable site where I can pick one up? No place in town seems to have them.

Otherwise I'd settle for an inline 5/8" check valve.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Try a web search like everybody else.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

For what little thos pumps cost.

Install a new pump.

Some check vlaves cost almost as much.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Dude, I just entered the part number and found over a hundred sites.

What are you not getting?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

beenthere said:


> For what little thos pumps cost.
> 
> Install a new pump.
> 
> Some check valves cost almost as much.



They are less than $5.00 Been. I just ran the part number.


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Try a web search like everybody else.


Thanks for the help. If you read the post you would have seen that I was asking if anyone knew a reputable site. I don't buy stuff from random sites.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Reputable? Yeah i guess that five bucks is a real budget buster if they don't send it to you.


Order it locally if your so worried about reputability. And while your at it learn what payment security logos are.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Reilley said:


> I need a replacement check valve on my Little Giant condensate pump, part #CV-10. Does anyone know of a reputable site where I can pick one up? No place in town seems to have them.
> 
> Otherwise I'd settle for an inline 5/8" check valve.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> They are less than $5.00 Been. I just ran the part number.


True.

But, new pumps are ony 15 to 17 bucks.
And buy the time you pay for the shipping, and wait for the check.
A new pump can be installed quicker.

I make almost as much on just a check, as a whole new pump.

Plus, most people get a bit perturbed if the pumpstops working a couple months after you replace the check.

So I stopped meshing with just the check valves for the most part.


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

beenthere said:


> True.
> 
> But, new pumps are ony 15 to 17 bucks.
> And buy the time you pay for the shipping, and wait for the check.
> ...


That's a good point. I found a Beckett for $15 on eBay... It probably is worth while to replace my 17 yr old pump. I can use the old one for the tankless without a check valve as it won't need as much lift. It hasn't sweated yet anyway.

hvaclover, Thank you for the lesson on eCommerce security. Being a mere IT Analyst you must know more than me in this area. I had to search the Internet to find this part number. Anyone that says "It's only $5" in concern to giving out financial information obviously knows what they are talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Can't get them here any cheaper than 27 bucks. I would not buy off the web for any of my hvac needs.

you take that pump for 15 bucks, Been, you would probably end with close to 27 bucks after shipping any way. So it's a wash.

Now the op wanted to replace a check valve, and at 5 bucks that aint bad even with shipping.

He just wanted a reputable site, but that is like all sales over the net, you are taking a chance, so how do you answer that
question for the OP?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Reilley said:


> That's a good point. I found a Beckett for $15 on eBay... It probably is worth while to replace my 17 yr old pump. I can use the old one for the tankless without a check valve as it won't need as much lift. It hasn't sweated yet anyway.
> 
> hvaclover, Thank you for the lesson on eCommerce security. Being a mere IT Analyst you must know more than me in this area. I had to search the Internet to find this part number. Anyone that says "It's only $5" in concern to giving out financial information obviously knows what they are talking about. :thumbsup:



If you are an IT tech then your question about a reputable site was un founded. You would know what sites are the most secure.

SO WHY EVEN ASK IT?


You are just another troll asking question that have no validity in the hopes of getting a rise out of somebody.

You were not looking for help you were just looking to stir up the pot.


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> If you are an IT tech then your question about a reputable site was un founded. You would know what sites are the most secure.
> 
> SO WHY EVEN ASK IT?
> 
> ...


I am looking for someone who may have purchased from a particular site offering HVAC parts. Condensate pumps here are over $100.

You are the one who is getting all wound up for no reason here. It was you who offered useless information. If you don't have anything to offer in this thread why even post? It is quite obvious that you are the one attempting to "stir the pot".

I'm not going to waste my time defending against your baseless, arrogant allegations. Do everyone a favour and stop trying to turn this thread into a useless argument based on your lack of ability to offer any useful information on this topic. After all, you yourself stated that you "would not buy off the web for any of my hvac needs".


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

HVAC parts sites abound on the net. With your alleged "talents" you should have been able to track down at least one. 

Which you did when you said you found your Beckett pump for $15.

So what was wrong with using that one .

I posted a check valve based on your OEM info. Yet you decided to ignore that too.

What's the real reason you refuse to do the obvious your self?

Because nobody wants to carry your water for you when you are perfectly capable your self.


Hence, you are trolling.


----------



## Reilley (Sep 4, 2008)

You obviously have too much free time on your hands. Go ahead and get the last word (because I know it will make you feel better) below:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*Hvaclover, you are both knowledgeable and entertaining.....I love it...lol:thumbup::laughing::notworthy:*


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm The IT guy, And You Have To Listen To Me.

Now, Change My Diaper.


----------

